

Ask HN: How will Microsoft-Skype deal affect the Linux client? - jagtesh


======
chalst
The better question is: how will it affect the Windows client? Don Marti
writes: _Really, this is good news. While users are trying to figure out
whether to download "Skype Live Small Business Edition" or "Skype For Windows
Professional Platinum 7.0", some startup will eat their lunch._

<http://zgp.org/~dmarti/business/msft-skype-news/>

------
lostbit
If they focus on market share coverage, I think they will maintain Skype for
Linux the same way there is skype for other OSs (including mobile). At the end
of the day, revenues are made through the paid subscriptions. The software is
more a mean to get the service.

------
beatpanda
They're going to ruin it and turn it into a piece of shit, along with the
Windows and OS X clients, like everything else Microsoft touches.

So pissed to read this today. Skype was really, really useful, and then they
had to go and sell out. What a shame.

------
staunch
They'll neglect/break/kill it.

Ubuntu scares them. Less than web apps or OSX, but it still scares them.

~~~
Foredecker
No, Microsoft is not king to kill/neglect/break it. Ubuntu does not scare us
one little teeny tiny little bit. Linux desktop client is just a non-starter,
still, after years and years of effort. Yes, _you_ can use it. But its not
anywhere near ready for several hundred million users. The only ohter credible
desktop OS besides Windows is OSX.

------
abcd_f
Depends on how many supernodes are Linux machines, which I would guess is
quite a lot.

------
wmf
Maybe Miguel will take it over.

